# [ext4] Equivalente de formateo de ext3 en ext4 [cerrado]

## Theasker

Antes para formatear las particiones de ext3 usaba el comando

```
mke2fs -j -O dir_index /dev/sda6
```

¿cual es su equivalente en ext4? o ¿el journal va implícito ya y no hay que hacer nada raro y con formatear basta?

mkfs.ext4 /dev/device

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Journal va implícito, dir_index parece que también:

```
 ~ # tune2fs -l /dev/sda8 | grep dir_index

Filesystem features:      has_journal ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype needs_recovery extent flex_bg sparse_super large_file huge_file uninit_bg dir_nlink extra_isize
```

A /dev/sda8 la formateé usando mkfs.ext4 sin argumentos adicionales.

Salud!

----------

## Theasker

okis, gracias tio, y bueno ya que estamos en faena, otra pregunta para los que ya han usado ext4, con los cortes de corriente ¿cómo va ext4?, ext3 salía del paso bastante bien cuando tenía un corte de corriente pero he leído que ext4 tiene bastantes pérdidas de datos de la caché, aunque eso era al principio, igual ahora ya está bastante mejorado todo eso.

gracias anticipadas a tos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Llevo mas de un año usando EXT4 ya, con varios cortes de sumiinistro eléctrico de por medio, y no he tenido ningún problema todavía, por si sirve de algo.

Salud!

----------

## i92guboj

Mi experiencia con ext4 ha sido absolutamente positiva en ese sentido. Ni un solo problema a pesar de los cortes de suministro. No sabría decir a ciencia cierta cuanto tiempo llevo usando ext4, pero las primeras particiones que usé con dicho sistema de ficheros fue con el driver ext4dev, no con el ext4 final. Así que podría decir que mucho tiempo.

----------

## pelelademadera

yo tube problemas ni bien salio.... no lo use nunca mas. duro un solo corte... calculo que fue muchisima mala suerte... hay mucha gente que lo usa ademas... deben haber depurado esos bugs ya.

yo tambien use ext4dev

----------

## Theasker

Gracias por las respuestas y bueno, visto lo visto, habrá que hacer la migración y en la nueva instalación también usaré ext4.

gracias de nuevo y un saludo

----------

## Juan Facundo

A ver si alguien me dice:

veo que mucha gente usa extX, sea 3, 4 o los que vengan. La verdad solo usé extX cuando usaba distribuciones como mandrake las cuales no me dejaba elegir (o no sabía como hacerlo) al momento de la instalación. Pero cuando pude saber mínimamente lo que hacía, comencé a usar reiserfs. Jamás tuve un solo drama. Con cortes de energía y todo eso, incluso siendo que están dentro de un lvm (luego lvm2) y la verdad me ha resultado MUY robusto y fiable.

Me gustaría que algunos me dijeran porque lo prefieren a extX en lugar de resiserfs.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Bueno, con reiserfs no he tenido problemas pero la versión siguiente, reiser4 me dejó sin nada en una partición después de un mal apagado (o fué al revéz?) Como sea, hace unos 3 o 4 años de eso, ya ni me acuerdo pero estaba probando ambas versiones y una me corrompió todos los datos mas allá del punto recuperable (y no por que no le haya dedicado tiempo).

Desde entonces, volví a lo mas robusto y con journalling que conocía: Ext3, desde que Ext4 se le puso a la par a reiser en performance, me pasé a Ext4 y me ha ido muy bien hasta ahora, solo por eso abandoné al convicto Hans Reiser y su sistema de archivos, pero debo ser un único caso de entre miles.

Como ventaja adicional, en caso de tragedia, la mayoría del software de recuperación a bajo nivel se las apaña bien con Ext4, para reiser por el contrario hay poco y nada.

Salud!

----------

